# Submitting multiple applications for processing.



## leeshapwnz (Apr 18, 2013)

I've finally obtained everything that I need so that I can submit the application to get my proof of Canadian citizenship. On my form it says to submit all applications at once to be processed together. Now, I imagine this means multiple applications for proof of citizenship, but could it also mean applications for family sponsorship? I figure it would be easier to submit my application, along with the sponsorship applications for my husband and kids at the same time. Anyone know if this would work?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

These are two distinct Government departments and I suggest combining the applications would only cause confusion and probably delay in processing them both.


----------



## leeshapwnz (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for the quick reply. I had a feeling this might be the case but it's always good to have a second opinion.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Auld Yin is right. 
It means that, if an entire family is applying for citizenship, it's best to put all the application in 1 envelope. That way you'll be processed together.


----------



## leeshapwnz (Apr 18, 2013)

So glad I asked before I submitted anything and really mussed things up. Thank you!

One more quick question, I'm mailing everything off tomorrow and I'm confused as to which address to use. The instruction page states for applicants within Canada and the US (I'm in the US) to "Mail your completed application in a stamped envelope addressed as shown below" with the address of P.O. Box 10000. Right below that it has a courier address of 49 Dorchester Street.http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/guides/CIT0001ETOC.asp#CIT0001E7 Does it make a difference which address it goes to? I feel like this should be an obvious answer, but it's eluding me for some reason


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, no difference.


----------

